# She Believes Cup 2019



## oh canada (Feb 27, 2019)

Game tonight vs. Japan.

First Half:  USA playing the ball on the ground and trying to play good soccer.  Some really good spells of possession and some good attacks.  Enjoyable to watch.  Good on coaching staff to make them play this style and in a 4-3-3.   The right players playing the right positions helped, EXCEPT Pugh.  She is not an 8 nor a 10, and as I've been saying for some time now, should not be on this team.  She does not have the skill to play in the middle nor the 1v1 game to play effectively on the wings, nor does she have an accurate cross.  But she has a Nike deal so that keeps her on.  Japan had their moments too, and should have went up 1-0 but for the crossbar.  They are a step slower and a stone smaller, but still make chances with their fantastic first touches---though not as good as other games since they were playing a few younger players for the experience.

Second Half:  USA went conservative and it hurt them in the end.  No more high press, and switched to a 5-4-1, maybe?  They stopped connecting in an attacking sense and so didn't get scoring chances.  No surprise the minute Pugh is subbed out for Press, Press uses her speed to assist on a nice chester from Morgan.  Japan made them pay on two beautiful goals with amazing first touches by several players.  Gotta give Japan extra credit for playing to a draw after traveling from half a world away.  

This game is another example of the increasing parity in the women's game.   USA vs. England on Saturday should be another good matchup.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 28, 2019)

oh canada said:


> Game tonight vs. Japan.
> 
> First Half:  USA playing the ball on the ground and trying to play good soccer.  Some really good spells of possession and some good attacks.  Enjoyable to watch.  Good on coaching staff to make them play this style and in a 4-3-3.   The right players playing the right positions helped, EXCEPT Pugh.  She is not an 8 nor a 10, and as I've been saying for some time now, should not be on this team.  She does not have the skill to play in the middle nor the 1v1 game to play effectively on the wings, nor does she have an accurate cross.  But she has a Nike deal so that keeps her on.  Japan had their moments too, and should have went up 1-0 but for the crossbar.  They are a step slower and a stone smaller, but still make chances with their fantastic first touches---though not as good as other games since they were playing a few younger players for the experience.
> 
> ...


You forgot to mention that both goals by Japan were given up by the same person.  Once kicking it straight to the Japanese player and on the other she was so out of position that they were able to split the right  centerback and the leftback on an easy entry pass.


----------



## beachbum (Feb 28, 2019)

Love Davidson but that clear/pass was awful, rec awful.  Can not make basic mistakes at that level.


----------



## soccerobserver (Feb 28, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> You forgot to mention that both goals by Japan were given up by the same person.  Once kicking it straight to the Japanese player and on the other she was so out of position that they were able to split the right  centerback and the leftback on an easy entry pass.


I always thought the best CB's have high IQ's...not evident on her costly unforced errors...on the last equalizer was she supposed to be up off/ahead of the back line?... what am I missing? I only saw the highlights.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 28, 2019)

beachbum said:


> Love Davidson but that clear/pass was awful, rec awful.  Can not make basic mistakes at that level.


Watch where she was on the second goal.  Physical errors happen, mental errors get punished by great teams.  If we didn’t have a HUGE advantage in size and speed we would have gotten murdered by Japan.


----------



## soccerobserver (Feb 28, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> Watch where she was on the second goal.  Physical errors happen, mental errors get punished by great teams.  If we didn’t have a HUGE advantage in size and speed we would have gotten murdered by Japan.


Looked like she was merged in with the US midfielders and in front of the US RCB and in doing so she pulled the entire US backline out of position as they compensated for her vacating her area of responsibility thus allowing an easy goal for Japan and denying the US a W...


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 28, 2019)

soccerobserver said:


> Looked like she was merged in with the US midfielders and in front of the US RCB and in doing so she pulled the entire US backline out of position as they compensated for her vacating her area of responsibility thus allowing an easy goal for Japan and denying the US a W...


Bingo.  Hasegawa was goalside of Dahlkemper and Dunn had to come off her mark to try and stop her from going to goal leaving the player that scored wide open.  If she is positioned correctly Dunn is there waiting to stop the pass.  Not surprised with a lineup that only had one true defender and a Swiss Army knife named Crystal Dunn.  She saved what would have been the opening goal in the first half by tracking back quickly.


----------



## socalkdg (Mar 1, 2019)

oh canada said:


> Game tonight vs. Japan.
> 
> First Half:  USA playing the ball on the ground and trying to play good soccer.  Some really good spells of possession and some good attacks.  Enjoyable to watch.  Good on coaching staff to make them play this style and in a 4-3-3.   The right players playing the right positions helped, EXCEPT Pugh.  She is not an 8 nor a 10, and as I've been saying for some time now, should not be on this team.  She does not have the skill to play in the middle nor the 1v1 game to play effectively on the wings, nor does she have an accurate cross.  But she has a Nike deal so that keeps her on.  Japan had their moments too, and should have went up 1-0 but for the crossbar.  They are a step slower and a stone smaller, but still make chances with their fantastic first touches---though not as good as other games since they were playing a few younger players for the experience.
> 
> ...


They went to a 5-2-3, announcers mentioned it several times.   Press came in for Pugh, but took over for Tobin who moved back to midfield.  I agree that Pugh at mid might not be the correct choice, but Pugh should be on the team, had some good plays, as well as made the pass to Tobin who then made the cross to Rapinoe for the score. Rapinoe was actually terrible during the game and should have been the first sub.  Watch the game again and you will see Rapinoe lose the ball at least 10 times, and fall down multiple times(not sure why, but I'd see the ball come her direction and she would be falling on the ground).  Davidson had a bad game as we missed Sauerbrunn at CB and Horan in the middle.   Don't get me started on Naeher.  Team tries to play out of the back, passes back to Naeher, I see at least two players open and she blasts it to midfield where we lose possession.   I'm not kidding but my 05 daughter can play possession at keeper better than Naeher.  Just glad to see women's soccer back on TV.


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Mar 1, 2019)

socalkdg said:


> Just glad to see women's soccer back on TV.


this.


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2019)

Just for the record (and I have said this many times before), worst rule change ever.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Mar 2, 2019)

What was the score of today’s match?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Mar 2, 2019)

Kicknit22 said:


> What was the score of today’s match?


2-2


----------



## socalkdg (Mar 2, 2019)

Feel bad for Franch.  Picks up a pass back to give up indirect for a goal.


----------



## push_up (Mar 2, 2019)

MAP is no stranger to shitty left back play and low IQ.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Mar 4, 2019)

push_up said:


> MAP is no stranger to shitty left back play and low IQ.


And you are familiar with being a pedophile with a small junk...  But who's keeping track.


----------



## oh canada (Mar 4, 2019)

Getting this thread back on point...USWNT v. England:

Overriding thought...England plays an ugly brand of soccer.  I thought I read that they were changing their style to a possession-based style of play, but that sure was far from it.  Their men's side is making great strides with the ball on the ground, not sure why this team isn't trying.  Maybe its their coach?  So direct and so many balls over the top.  Very hard to watch.  Gotta believe Japan beats them and wins this year's She Believes.

US is faster and tries to play better/smarter game but they still end in a draw?  Why?

Yes, the back pass and a killer crack of a free kick.  And, Dunn misses a cover for the second goal, but US only manages two goals --- one off a corner kick...boring.  And one from a great strike by Rapinoe, but not really earned (failure to clear if I remember correctly).  Given England's lack of speed and the failure to connect passes, US should have scored at least 4.  Things are just breaking down waayyyyy too often in the middle of the field.  Pugh repetitively kicking the ball to defenders (stop the insanity of her in an 8/10 please!), Lavelle hesitant to dribble and taking wild shots from 40yards out, and Ertz just looking to knock someone on their as* are killing any buildup that gets started.  Haven't seen Horan play enough in this new system to say that she's the missing link, but could be?  If these are the starting 10 field players, I like Press on the field instead of Pugh, and Heath in the middle.  If Horan gets healthy, then bench Pugh and keep Heath on the wing.

Brazil up next on Tuesday -- should be a US win as the undisciplined play from that team should create many chances.  Marta not the Marta of old, unfortunately.  Nor is Brazil.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Mar 4, 2019)

oh canada said:


> Getting this thread back on point...USWNT v. England:
> 
> Overriding thought...England plays an ugly brand of soccer.  I thought I read that they were changing their style to a possession-based style of play, but that sure was far from it.  Their men's side is making great strides with the ball on the ground, not sure why this team isn't trying.  Maybe its their coach?  So direct and so many balls over the top.  Very hard to watch.  Gotta believe Japan beats them and wins this year's She Believes.
> 
> ...


England’s second goal was not Dunn’s fault.  She was marking her man and cane off her mark (the goal scorer) due to the centerback on her side being caught waaaay out of position.


----------



## oh canada (Mar 4, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> England’s second goal was not Dunn’s fault.  She was marking her man and cane off her mark (the goal scorer) due to the centerback on her side being caught waaaay out of position.


Davidson is showing her inexperience in this tournament for sure, but I can't put that one on her.  Dunn doesn't have anyone within 30 yards of her other than the goal scorer, she's facing the goal scorer, and pulls up to try and offside trap (even raises her arm).  Goal scorer gets a couple strides in front of her, Dahlkemper keeps her onside from across the field and goal.  Davidson doesn't cover the goal scorer because she momentarily thinks she needs to help Dahlkemper defending the ball from the middle because it's coming her way.  If Sauerbraun in, she's likely yelling at Dunn to cover the goal scorer and the goal doesn't happen or she has a better/deeper position.  Guessing Davidson hasn't seen a one-touch chip-pass like that in the college ranks.  It was a beautiful, next-level ball to England's credit, and the best, most earned goal of the match.


----------



## soccerobserver (Mar 5, 2019)

Oh Canada...even Stevie Wonder would see that Dahlkemper was waaayyy off her line and Dunn had to compensate for Dkmpr being out of position...if Dunn stayed with her own mark them Dkmpr's mark would have had an even easier goal...it's not even a close call...credit to Yui Hasegawa for the great first touch and for  finding the open woman for the easy goal...here is is the replay tape in case you  missed it...

https://twitter.com/FOXSoccer/status/1100937644295413765


----------



## push_up (Mar 5, 2019)

soccerobserver said:


> Oh Canada...even Stevie Wonder would see that Dahlkemper was waaayyy off her line and Dunn had to compensate for Dkmpr being out of position...if Dunn stayed with her own mark them Dkmpr's mark would have had an even easier goal...it's not even a close call...credit to Yui Hasegawa for the great first touch and for  finding the open woman for the easy goal...here is is the replay tape in case you  missed it...
> 
> https://twitter.com/FOXSoccer/status/1100937644295413765


This clip brings back fond memories of watching the UCLA defense in the playoffs the past few years.  It is the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## beachbum (Mar 6, 2019)

push_up said:


> This clip brings back fond memories of watching the UCLA defense in the playoffs the past few years.  It is the gift that keeps on giving.


Drop it douche.  Back on subject.  
Goalie play by the US is horrible.  From bobbling balls; to not taking out  attackers in your box and then looking upset when they run at you (3 times last night, set a tone early); to picking up back passes and setting a horrible wall; and maybe worst of all, having no command of your defense.  It looks clear to me that the US players have no confidence in their goalie play which can set a tone for the whole team.  Yes Ashlyn made a good save but that's about it.  I have seen more solid goalie play at the youth level, we have got to have better options than what we have seen but the US keeps recycling the same goalies.  Einsteins definition of insanity, “The *definition of insanity* is doing the same thing over and over again, but expecting different results”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

beachbum said:


> Drop it douche.  Back on subject.
> Goalie play by the US is horrible.  From bobbling balls; to not taking out  attackers in your box and then looking upset when they run at you (3 times last night, set a tone early); to picking up back passes and setting a horrible wall; and maybe worst of all, having no command of your defense.  It looks clear to me that the US players have no confidence in their goalie play which can set a tone for the whole team.  Yes Ashlyn made a good save but that's about it.  I have seen more solid goalie play at the youth level, we have got to have better options than what we have seen but the US keeps recycling the same goalies.  Einsteins definition of insanity, “The *definition of insanity* is doing the same thing over and over again, but expecting different results”


All they need is a little Hope and change.


----------



## electrichead72 (Mar 6, 2019)

2 draws and 1 win against the weakest team.

Maybe Ellis is fielding the newest players, trying combos, but if they continue forward like this, doesn't seem like it's going to be enough to bring home the World Cup.

Maybe the players just didn't take these games seriously.


----------



## El Clasico (Mar 6, 2019)

electrichead72 said:


> 2 draws and 1 win against the weakest team.
> 
> Maybe the players just didn't take these games seriously.


Yeah, I'm sure that's it...?


----------



## oh canada (Mar 6, 2019)

soccerobserver said:


> Oh Canada...even Stevie Wonder would see that Dahlkemper was waaayyy off her line and Dunn had to compensate for Dkmpr being out of position...if Dunn stayed with her own mark them Dkmpr's mark would have had an even easier goal...it's not even a close call...credit to Yui Hasegawa for the great first touch and for  finding the open woman for the easy goal...here is is the replay tape in case you  missed it...
> 
> https://twitter.com/FOXSoccer/status/1100937644295413765


Nope didn't miss that.  Very, very creative "Stevie Wonder" reference.  Should have saved those brain cells for a post that critiques the correct game.  ENGLAND is a different country than JAPAN.  Japan's occupation by England and the Allied Forces ended in 1952.   Hasegawa is not English, "in case you missed that".  soccerobserver does not = soccerreader nor soccercomprehender.  

Disagree with others in a respectful way and you'll get the same in return.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

oh canada said:


> Nope didn't miss that.  Very, very creative "Stevie Wonder" reference.  Should have saved those brain cells for a post that critiques the correct game.  ENGLAND is a different country than JAPAN.  Japan's occupation by England and the Allied Forces ended in 1952.   Hasegawa is not English, "in case you missed that".  soccerobserver does not = soccerreader nor soccercomprehender.
> 
> Disagree with others in a respectful way and you'll get the same in return.


Are all Canadians this sensitive?


----------



## soccerobserver (Mar 6, 2019)

Ha Oh Canada no worries I stand corrected...I had just skimmed your post...


----------

